# What fruit?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Or nut is this please?

I thought it might be almond but I'm not very sure.....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might need to wait tills it's ripened to really find out, peaches, almonds , nectarines tend to look a bit the same at this stage, try the neighboours


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

canoeman said:


> You might need to wait tills it's ripened to really find out, peaches, almonds , nectarines tend to look a bit the same at this stage, try the neighboours


Hi,

My portuguese husband thinks it might be peach!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As every day goes by they're looking more and more like either peach or apricot.... I tried asking my neighbour but he seems to be telling me he has no idea......... at least, I think that's what he's telling me! LOL

Time will tell I guess!


----------

